# Do women "do it" with their gay friends?



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

I've always wondered if women had s*x with their homosexual male friends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

.....n...o?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

haha.

wonder all you like.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A better question would be: why would gay guys have sex with their female friends? Gay guys tend to prefer guys. It's what makes them gay.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Chris2012 said:


> I've always wondered if women had s*x with their homosexual male friends.


Do you?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread is funny.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I think I just learned how to score with women.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If we did I would be getting WAY more sex than I am now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Well, so much for that idea."


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Damnit!

This thread is kindof...

making me...

want to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am surprised at how much the OP is being attacked. It's borderline warnings. :stu


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> I've always wondered if women had s*x with their homosexual male friends.


You're allowed to write 'sex' on this forum.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The woman might want to, but the gay friend ain't going there.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I cant believe you're all making a joke out of this.....It IS freaking borderline, and it wont be tolerated. You WILL get meaningless warnings, and your whole lives will be infracted upon. You should see what they've done to people in the past. some people get 30 day bans. its serious


Didn't know the rules were so strict.

But you've got to admit the question is a bit silly.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe, if he gets to borrow her shoes afterwards.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Something to think about, I guess. :idea


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not quite sure that you understand what the concept of homosexuality is. :wink


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

It is possible under certain circumstances it might happen, after all straight guy's have sex with each other in prison.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Full marks.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Well. I'll just say that it's not unheard of.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If by homosexual you mean bi and hot then maybe but by definition a completely homosexual person would not be having sex with the opposite gender.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

IT wouldn't make sense


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like the OP is planning to use a gay strategy to attract women.

I'd watch. opcorn:boogie


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

haha, this thread makes me think of a clip from that TV show Scrubs where the idiot surgeon Todd, in a rare moment of extreme philosophical thought, wonders aloud, "Do you think gay guys get turned on by their own wieners?"


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

My sister is lesbian and I lived with her for 6 months....AND her girlfriend. My sister has always been extremely social, and so they'd always invite other gay people and couples to their house for parties and stuff. I heard this one gay guy openly admit he has sex with straight girls and it just really confused me, but I've come to realize a lot of gays are more open to both sexes. I may be wrong, but that is from what I've witnessed anyway....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've known a few gay men married to women and they had normal sexual relations... the wives never knew - maybe suspected - but didn't outright know or accept it. For some sex is a physical act (like masturbating)... but as far as an intimate, connected and making love situation... I would say it's possible for some but maybe overall unlikely if there was zero attraction. I've also known a few gay women who had been married to men and had children with them... it is physically possible. So my overall take would be that if the two friends were very close and had an intimate type of friendship... and the situation was right... it would be possible though still unlikely... but not the type of sex that occurs in a relationship between two romantic partners.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've wondered sometimes if being gay (or sexuality in general) could possibly be more of a 'spectrum'... many say no... but I've met many people who identified as being gay... and some as bi and it seems that there is a range of feelings there... depending on the person... their age... their status and where they are in their lives. I hope this isn't offensive but I've often wondered about it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

watashi said:


> Sounds like the OP is planning to use a gay strategy to attract women.
> 
> I'd watch. opcorn:boogie


Not to be stereotypical (which indicates that I'm about to say something very stereotypical), but when gay men get drinking they start grabbing women's boobs. And everyone's okay with it! I'm so jealous.



caflme said:


> I've known a few gay men married to women and they had normal sexual relations... the wives never knew - maybe suspected - but didn't outright know or accept it. For some sex is a physical act (like masturbating)... but as far as an intimate, connected and making love situation... I would say it's possible for some but maybe overall unlikely if there was zero attraction.


I would say that most gay men have had at least one relationship (and/or _relationship_ ) with the opposite sex because, unfortunately, there is still a lot of stigma that goes with gay-ness and a lot of it is internal. Men (and women) will try to convince themselves that they're not gay by being with the opposite sex and faking it.



caflme said:


> I've wondered sometimes if being gay (or sexuality in general) could possibly be more of a 'spectrum'...


I think most people now would consider sexuality as nothing but a spectrum. No one is perfectly straight and no one is perfectly gay. This is not to say that we're all going to start have wild bi-sexual orgies, but it's not uncommon for people's interests to change (usually just slightly) throughout life. A good example is my coworker, who woke up one day at the age of 39 and thought to herself "Hey now! Women are pretty hot."


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

People do some weird sh*t, anything can happen.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Why would they?...Wait unless they are trying to lie to themselves....


----------



## ChubbyFish (Jan 8, 2011)

.......:wtf 
If they do then mine are seriously letting me down.

It's not unheard of but generally gay people aren't sexual attracted to the opposite sex. Can they? Sure! Do they? Not usually.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Chuck & Larry comes to mind.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Olazet91 said:


> Why would they?...Wait unless they are trying to lie to themselves....


It's fairly common for a certain type of woman to harbor fantasies of "converting" gay men. Some of the woman's enthusiasm wears off on the gay guys she "seduces" and he enjoys being the object of fantasy as much as she enjoys the fulfillment of her fantasy.

Imagine this: you have a lover who has a foot fetish, which you don't share. Your lover is at their most enthusiastic when you allow your feet to be caressed etc. I think that at least while it's a new relationship, you'd really enjoy your power to get them extremely aroused at no cost or inconvenience to yourself.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've heard of it. Usually involved alcohol though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

caflme said:


> I've wondered sometimes if being gay (or sexuality in general) could possibly be more of a 'spectrum'... many say no... but I've met many people who identified as being gay... and some as bi and it seems that there is a range of feelings there... depending on the person... their age... their status and where they are in their lives. I hope this isn't offensive but I've often wondered about it.


I've heard we can all make hormones of the opposite sex, it is stress-related and also a lot of alcohol and drugs change the hormones also, inhibits the natural ones.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

I've wondered if gay men view "doing it" with women as gross, in the same way a straight man might view "doing it" with another man as gross. Or is it simply that they have no interest in "doing it" with women?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Fragment said:


> I've wondered if gay men view "doing it" with women as gross, in the same way a straight man might view "doing it" with another man as gross. Or is it simply that they have no interest in "doing it" with women?


Some probably do. I knew a gay man online. He once said that "vaginas were yucky" and that straight intercourse looked so disgusting he could never imagine himself having sex with a woman. He wasn't joking. So there's at least one gay man out there who thinks it's gross.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

heroin said:


> Some probably do. I knew a gay man online. He once said that "vaginas were yucky" and that straight intercourse looked so disgusting he could never imagine himself having sex with a woman. He wasn't joking. So there's at least one gay man out there who thinks it's gross.


A few of the gay men I work with scream like little girls (Ewwwww!!!) and cover their eyes when women flesh is shown. It's pretty funny


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, why else would I live in the gaybourhood?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> A few of the gay men I work with scream like little girls (Ewwwww!!!) and cover their eyes when women flesh is shown. It's pretty funny


lol...I don't do that, but I can't imagine ever wanting to have sex with a girl  that would be weiiiiiiiiird.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fragment said:


> I've wondered if gay men view "doing it" with women as gross, in the same way a straight man might view "doing it" with another man as gross. Or is it simply that they have no interest in "doing it" with women?


Although I can not speak for all gay men, I am gay and I do not think female genitalia or heterosexual intercourse is gross in any way. I do not have interest in sleeping with a women, but the thought of me with a women sexually does not gross me out or anything.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

heroin said:


> Some probably do. I knew a gay man online. He once said that "vaginas were yucky" and that straight intercourse looked so disgusting he could never imagine himself having sex with a woman. He wasn't joking. So there's at least one gay man out there who thinks it's gross.


haha "vaginas are yucky".... sounds like something a gay guy would say...dont know much straight men who say yucky


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

_*I*_ created this thread?

Well, I guess I'll tell a story then to explain why I may have. I went to a small church when I was in my late teens, and there was a girl there. This girl had a really close gay guy friend. And one day I heard that he was having sex with her. I thought it was just rumor until they confirmed. They didn't care. So after that, I always thought "Damn... the gay guy's getting and here I am not even getting a girlfriend."

So years later, I'm in college.... I work with mostly women. 80% of my class is women. I've had jobs in which I was the only guy. And to add to that, I've had friends (not close) that were women. And some of them see that I never date, so I had one girl ask if I was gay. I'm not gay.

But anyway, I still can't believe I created this thread. So yeah, all of that + alcohol probably contributed to why I thought about it in the first place.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> I've heard of it. Usually involved alcohol though.


Same here, a gay friend of my Mums once got plastered on holiday and did the female tour guide in Egypt.

1st and last time though, he vomited afterwards.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

MagusAnima said:


> I'm not quite sure that you understand what the concept of homosexuality is. :wink


 Well, technically, being gay doesn't mean women are another species. Most gay men probably wouldn't if they could but I'm sure it probably happens.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

haha definitely not.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to throw my own beliefs out there. I believe that very few straight people are 100 percent straight and very few gay people are 100 percent gay. But someone who is 97 percent gay isn't even going to be aware of a tiny almost nonexistent attraction to the opposite sex.

If a gay man slept with a woman and enjoyed it (which would be highly unlikely), it's not my job to say to him, "You're bi." No. People label themselves as they see fit. Even if he, in some unlikely scenario, enjoyed it, he still sees himself as loving and wanting relationships with men. I respect that, and so should everyone else.

So, I see it like...it's happened, but it's usually not going to, because gay men like MEN...if it did happen, it is probably out of boredom, curiosity, or perhaps intoxication...and even if it was enjoyed, the man in question who identifies as gay is still gay.

I probably shouldn't say this, but I spent a long time with a crush on a gay man. I tried to stop because I knew he probably didn't appreciate my attentions...but then again, he probably didn't appreciate the 34785875 other girls drooling over him either. Haha. He sometimes flirted with women, but I know he wasn't serious, he was poking fun at how he couldn't seem to keep women off him. Maybe it was flattering, but I'm sure he found it annoying at times.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, if that person is gay, he's gay. He won't sleep with women.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't see it is as gross but women just don't do anything for me.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes of course


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, the title made me LOL


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Im constantly having to fend off horny lesbians so maybe....


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

only their alpha male gay friends. harrrrrrrr.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

lanzman said:


> Maybe, if he gets to borrow her shoes afterwards.


My BFF is gay and borrowed my 3inch heels, apparently they would "strengthen his calf muscles"

But no, we don't have sex, as hot and amazing that'd be, it'd also be like screwing a sibling, it's just wrong, it's like beastiality!! *shudders*


----------



## Alek (Jun 11, 2011)

I know a few gay guys who do. They somehow rationalize it as "mutual pleasuring" and don't call it sex - but I know gay guys who have sex with female friends.


----------

